# PHL via LAX for the Gathering (the Devil made me do it!)



## Bob Dylan (Oct 12, 2012)

Since Dave already posted our "Short" Trip to PHL for the Gathering on his Blog thought I'd mention a few things from my perspective, some of which are even True! :lol:

Sat 9/29

Waiting on an Hour late #421 in Aus (which is now the Norm!),much needed Heavy Rain falling, just as the Eagle rolled into the Station a Double Rainbow appeared over the High Rises of Downtown which seem like a good omen for our Journey!  The #421 Sleeper was on the end of the train, as per the Agent took the walk down the Platform, put my Bag in the Luggage rack! The SCA told me that Dave was in the Diner and was waiting on me! Just then the Conductor (an extra board guy)showed up and told me I had to go back to the Station and line up with the approximately 75 people lined up waiting to have their tickets scanned/pulled Boarding the Coaches!! Not sure about these e-tickets when the Employees act like they were trained/work in Chicago!  (of course all he had to do was scan my ticket on the Train, he knew I was boarding here!) Once this was accomplished Iproceeded to the Diner (CCC) where I had the Crab Cakes, not the best ever but OK! Miss Polly was no-where to be seen!

Sun 9/30

After switching in SAS to the Sunset Ltd #1 (still the Tail wagging the Dog)Awoke in Del Rio as the Sun came up, the Border Patrol with dogs on the Platform but didnt come aboard!Rolled across the Desert (nice stops in Sanderson and my place of birth and Dave's favorite Station, Alpine!  )Lunch in the CCC and into ELP where I bought a Diet Coke in the Classic Station!

Had Dinner before Tuscon, one of the Waiters was on his Last Run before Retirement so the crew had decorated the Diner and had Cake and Punch for him! Ironically he lives in Houston and the Crew joked that they thought he would abandon them when the train arrived from NOL! We pulled into TUS as the Sun set,had an hour to vist the Large old 1900s SP Station and it was a Balmy 90 degrees, big improvement from August when it was 120!!!)

Arrived into Maricopa on time, spotted the Train three times, large crowd boarding, the Old Zephyr Dome Car (used to be the Station!) still there behind the Amshak! Slept till 4:15AM when the Ann ouncement came LAX in 15 minutes!  Wow, just what we wanted, arrive into LAX @ 4;30AM!!! :wacko: Amtrak will get a call! Some rest in the beautiful Garden, then to Phileppes for breakfast and brought Dave some food while he watched the bags! (saved us $8 each, the new Day Check Policy is in effect for sure!!! Best Overall Diner Crew Ive ever experienced, Kuddos for sure to them! 

Mon 10/01

As Dave said, we did a points run to Van Nuys and when we checked our Bags (to save $8!  )the Agent told us that she never had checked a bag for the 12 minute ride to there! ^_^

The Agent in Van Nuys told me that she used to be a Comissary Manager and had been Down-sized but had maintained her Craft Status by paying her Union Dues, hence she had a Job when layed off!  The Coast Starlight arrived during the Layover, Longest Consist Id seen,3 Engines, Bag, 4 Sleepers, the PPC,Diner,SSL, 4 Coaches and 2 PV Dome Cars on the End! Had to do two Spots @ the Long Platform!

Once we were back in LAX. we met Eric (GG-1)after his Bus ride across the Big Nowhere from Sin City and decided not to eat again @ Philippes since we would have an early Diner on the SWC! A Red-Cap took us out to Platform 10 ahead of the Thundering Heard that was lined up in the Lobby and we boarded our Train along with the Full Load that was occupying the 3 Sleepers in the Consist! (Incidently, there were only 2 Coaches!!!)Our SCA, Lorna, was very friendly and told us this was her First Run as an SCA, she had been a Coach Attendant on the CS for 6 years! We booked an early Dinner and rolled out on time heading for Fullerton and CHI on the Sold Out Chief! Dave and I were in the Sleeper next to the Diner and Eric was in the Second one! We had the first setting for Diner @ 7:30PM, much to our surprise there was a Limited Menu, Steak, Chicken or Pasta and also a Limited selection of Deserts! Very poor LSA and we agreed the Absolute WORST Waiter ever on an Amtrak Train! Amtrak will get a call for sure!

Tues 10/2

Right on time through the Desert, Arizona and as the Sun Came up in Winslow (didn't see the Eagles)we went to Breakfast and made sure we set on the other side of the Diner so we could get the Female Waitress! This would prove to be an excellent decision for the rest of the Trip!  Into Albuqurque early, the Indian stuff for Sale was slim and junky, no-one bough anything that I could see! They told us the Burrito Lady hhad moved to El Paso and now worked the Sunset Trains but I didnt see her in ELP???

On to Raton Pass, evidence of a Bad Fire is still visible alongside the tracks from Lamy to the Tunnel, it had shut down the Rail Line and I25 this past summer! No Boy Scouts in evidence, roilled on to Colorado as we had a nice Dinner and into and out of Colorado and on through Western Kanasas as the Train Rocked and Rolled on the soon to be abandoned Tracks unless Amtrak is dumb enough to come up with Hundreds of Millions!!!

WED 10/3/Thur 10/4

Into Kansas City yards, Fuel up as the Sun Rises, get some air on the platform @ Union Station, then rolling out for CHI as we had breakfast and Highballed through Missouri, Iowa, crossed the Mississippi River, into Galesburg and on into CHI right on time! The SCA, Lorna, proved to be a Ball of Fire and when a Couple got off in Galesbyurg they gave her a $100 tip, Largest one Ive ever seen on an Amtrak Train! She was astounded!   We both tipped her well, First time I ever got a Hug from an SCA!!! :wub:

Checked into the Lounge (they were all Friendly!!  ) after assistance from a RedCap and soon met up with Joe and Kevin, the Michigan Duo and Air Force Joe also showed up! We ate Lunch in the Food Court, then due to the Cold and Damp weather hung out in the Lounge until the Cap Left (everyone except dave and I)! Finally @8:30PM they boarded the LSL (we were in the Boston Sleepoer), we skipped the Wine and Cheese Reception and decided to rest! (It's a Looooong way to the Diner on this Train! Nice to have a Window in the Viewliner Top Bunk, my Favorite!  ) Slept like a Baby, awoke in Buffalo (sad to see the Old NYC Station Rotting Away!  ,) had Breakfast and Rolled into Syracuse where our Sleeper on #48 to NYP opened up so they let us change here with a High Plaform instead of waiting to SDY!)

Had Lunch in the Heritage Diner (8400 must have been @ a Dog and Pony Show somewhere??), into ALB where the BOS pax caught their Busses, then Down the Hudson to NYP!

Arrived into a hectic NYP about 700PM, Redcaps swamped so we went up to the CA and Checked in. (Due to Delays on the NEC in both Directions, the CA was jammed as was the Lobby and Waiting Rooms!Some people had been waiting since 4PM buyt we were fortunate to get seats in the lounge!) Finally Loaded our Regional for PHL and heard there were still Signal Problems in Metro Park, we had various Slow Orders and Stop Orders through New Jersey as the Minutes ticked down making us wonder if wed make the Last Septa train to the Airport @ 11:34PM??? :unsure: As dave said, we rolled in to 30th St. Station with 15 Minutes to Spare, the Escelators and Elevators were not working so had to climb two sets of Stairs and Ramps to get to the SEPTA Platform and Caught the last Train with 5 minutes to Spare! Very nice Airport Marriot, right inside Terminal B, no going out into the Cold and Wet! Time for a bed that doesnt Move! :wub: Tomorrow it's the AU Gang and Katy Bar the Door!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 12, 2012)

Almost makes me think that I was there also!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 12, 2012)

As always Jim, an enjoyable trip report. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 13, 2012)

pennyk said:


> As always Jim, an enjoyable trip report. Thanks.


:hi: You're Welcome! When do we get yours Penny? Havent been to Florida since May, need a fix! :lol:


----------



## RRrich (Oct 13, 2012)

Wish I had been with you guys


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 13, 2012)

RRrich said:


> 1350139985[/url]' post='399145']Wish I had been with you guys


No you don't! It was hard enough to keep both Jim and Eric in line and out of trouble!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 13, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > As always Jim, an enjoyable trip report. Thanks.
> ...


I am not planning to write a trip report this time. I tend to get way too wordy and it is very time consuming. Everyone else pretty much covered everything. I had a routine Silver Star trip to PHL and a routine trip on the Silver Meteor home. On the Silver Star I had the pleasure of eating lunch and dinner with CHamilton and Anderson. I had good SCA's on both trips (but did not have the pleasure of having neither Leo nor Vic on either train  ) I practiced yoga while waiting in the Orlando station for a very late 92 and received a very nice compliment from another passenger, and while pretty much doing the same pose on the train, my SCA gave me pretty much the same compliment. It made my day --- no, it made my year.


----------



## stntylr (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, the Burrito Lady is in El Paso. I saw her back in August.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 21, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Arrived into a hectic NYP about 700PM, Redcaps swamped so we went up to the CA and Checked in. (Due to Delays on the NEC in both Directions, the CA was jammed as was the Lobby and Waiting Rooms!Some people had been waiting since 4PM buyt we were fortunate to get seats in the lounge!) Finally Loaded our Regional for PHL and heard there were still Signal Problems in Metro Park, we had various Slow Orders and Stop Orders through New Jersey as the Minutes ticked down making us wonder if wed make the Last Septa train to the Airport @ 11:34PM??? :unsure: As dave said, we rolled in to 30th St. Station with 15 Minutes to Spare, the Escelators and Elevators were not working so had to climb two sets of Stairs and Ramps to get to the SEPTA Platform and Caught the last Train with 5 minutes to Spare!


Jim,

And finally we now know the reason for those delays out of NYP; a squirrel! 

More specifically:



> Amtrak officials tell The Record of Woodland Park that the Oct. 4 signal problems that delayed more than 100 trains during the evening commute was caused by a squirrel that came into contact with a circuit-breaker.


ABC News Story


----------

